# Show off your planted cylinder!



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello all, I have browsed through pages and pages of this forum and found planted cylinders in various threads. Some really nice ones for sure! 

Mostly, I am looking for inspiration and other people's experiences. Some of the tanks I have seen are from a few years back and it would be nice to see if any are still going, or whether these tanks have been done over. 

So, please post if you have a cylinder with plants and water!
Dimensions, flora and fauna lists also requested.

Small or large, tall or short
Low tech or high tech
Sunlight or supplemented
Dirted or not
With or without fish
With or without inverts

Here's what I am wanting to plant up, calculated full volume is 8.8 litres/ 2.3 gallons (7" inner diameter by 14").


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

2g Anchor Hocking Cookie Jar roughly 10" tall by 9" wide (maybe slightly more)
Fissidens fontanus and Salvinia minima. 
Low tech, dose Seachem Excel (0.5ml), flourish, pottasium, and phosphorus (all one drop) every over day (may change to once a week, except for the excel).
Some indirect sunlight through shade drawn window (nto enough to grow on its own) + a desk lamp with 13 watt 6500k cfl bulb light, on 7 hours a day.
Black diamond 'sand' substrate no soil, not applicable with these plants
1 male delta tail betta named Alastor (greek spirit of blood feud and revenge.. amusing he's the most non aggressive betta I own), some cherry shrimp and unwanted mini ramshorns snails..more than I'd care for..
I think I covered everything?

See first link in signature for journal on this tank.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks, AquaAurora. I was hoping you would post one of your jars!

Anyone else? Would be nice to get a collection of photos here...


----------



## smug vic (Apr 3, 2015)

Not really a cylinder but its basically the little plant bowl I use for left over plants also want to do the same thing with the cylinder next to it since it has a lid.


----------



## xmpjx (May 31, 2015)

Smug, I almost picked up a very similar (if not the same) bowl as you the other day while I was out, to plant my trimmings in. I think I just might give it a try now, looks good!


----------



## smug vic (Apr 3, 2015)

xmpjx said:


> Smug, I almost picked up a very similar (if not the same) bowl as you the other day while I was out, to plant my trimmings in. I think I just might give it a try now, looks good!


do it! I got it from Michael's (arts and crafts store) and they always have like a 40-50% coupon.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Daisy Mae said:


> Thanks, AquaAurora. I was hoping you would post one of your jars!
> 
> Anyone else? Would be nice to get a collection of photos here...


That one is the most cylindrical of them though I could slap up the bubble bowl and lantern vase too.. (vase if being a [censor] with crypt melt atm though =,= ugh)



smug vic said:


> Not really a cylinder but its basically the little plant bowl I use for left over plants also want to do the same thing with the cylinder next to it since it has a lid.


OOoo I forgot I had one of those bowls too!! But mine has lucky bamboo (Dracaena braunii) in it.



smug vic said:


> do it! I got it from Michael's (arts and crafts store) and they always have like a 40-50% coupon.


I'm waiting for another one of those coupons to go back and buy another 2g or more 'tank', but this week is 20-25% off items (50% off framing currently), maybe next week..


----------



## xmpjx (May 31, 2015)

smug vic said:


> xmpjx said:
> 
> 
> > Smug, I almost picked up a very similar (if not the same) bowl as you the other day while I was out, to plant my trimmings in. I think I just might give it a try now, looks good!
> ...



Definitely will after I move! I'm not sure when it expires but I have a coupon for Michael's. I'm pretty sure I saw that bowl at the dollar store when I was out, if I can't find it there the it's good to know Michael's has them too.


----------



## jarjarstinks (Feb 14, 2015)

I work in a laboratory and found this old glass Pyrex cylinder which I cleaned up and set up as a 2 gallon planted tank with betta, now displayed in my cubicle.


----------



## rragan (Jun 2, 2015)

smug vic said:


> Not really a cylinder but its basically the little plant bowl I use for left over plants also want to do the same thing with the cylinder next to it since it has a lid.


awesome! i want to do this, you just fill the water to a little above the substrate? or is that an illusion?


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

It needs time to grow out. I used to have a thinner, tall cylinder set up for cherry shrimp, with wood and some small vals. The cylinder was actually one of those spaghetti cooker things from Pasta-Magic or some other "As seen on TV" outfit. Unfortunately, I have no pictures of it in use. The base wasn't very big and I thought for sure it would be knocked over at some point. It wasn't, but still...I was concerned enough to take it down.


----------



## smug vic (Apr 3, 2015)

rragan said:


> awesome! i want to do this, you just fill the water to a little above the substrate? or is that an illusion?


Yeah I just filled it up pretty much to there, I mist it with water every couple days also threw a root tab in the middle.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Awesome! So the new additions are :

Shallow emersed bowl (smug vic)
Laboratory Pyrex cylinder (jarjarstinks)
Spaghetti cooker (RWaters)

Thanks guys, pretty imaginative containers, and keep them coming!


----------



## doe517 (Jul 28, 2015)

First planted tank. Depressed after had accident with 4 year old nano reef tank and lost it. Saw some planted aquascapes and thought it'd be fun. 

2 gallon perhaps. Cylinder from IKEA. Saw a similar one on this forum and wanted to re-create one like it. Driftwood leaches quite a bit of tannins still (even after boiling). Couple of CRS, some hitchhiker red ramshorn snails, Java fern, anubias, and Monte carlo. Frogbit on top. 10% weekly water change. Some soil subtrate with sand over top. Use a clip on LED light (10 hours). Low tech. No CO2 and no ferts. 3 weeks old now. Still doing well, but slow growth obviously, but the Monte doing well so that is a good sign. 

Sorry for cropped image. Don't know yet how to edit pic on this forum yet.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok so not most recent shots (going through a crypt melt and grow back.. again (note to self don't add more crypts.. apparently _everyone _likes to melt together.. =.=)) but here are two other non flat glass tanks and the lucky bamboo bowl (not a real tank)

2g Lantern vase from Michel's roughly 10-11" tall and 8-9" at its widest point.. the curve of the glass makes this one a real dust magnet =.=
Crypt parva, Crypts wedtii green, Crypts wendtii red, Crypts undulata, Crypt balansae, Crypt retrospiralis, and Salvinia minima. 
Pretty much no tech except for light..I don't dose anything in this tank.
A desk lamp with 13 watt 6500k cfl bulb light, on 7 hours a day.
Black diamond 'sand' cap over Miraclegro organic potting mix (wood chips sifted out)
1 male veiltail betta Sapphrion (mix of saffron and sapphire for his blue and red hue) no other residents atm but I need to add a ramshorn to clean diatoms soon.





2-3g(?) bubble bowl from Michel's roughly 9.5" high and 11" at widest point
Narrow leaf pygmy chain sword (Echinodorus tenellus), Micro sword (Lilaeopsis mauritiana), Mini micro sword (Lilaeopsis nova "mini"), and Salvinia minima.
Low tech, I dose 0.6 ml excel every other day
A desk lamp with 13 watt 6500k cfl bulb light, on 7 hours a day. (different light on the tank now with vertically oriented bulb, not horizontal like other 2 tanks-vertical ornamented increases par intensity)
Black diamond 'sand' cap over Miraclegro organic potting mix (wood chips sifted out)
1 male delta tail betta Magnus (due to fin damage and healing he looks more like a rose tail now), 1 or more blue ramshorn snails (until he eats them)


See first link in signature for journal on this tank.

1g(? ish) Shallow bowl about 4" high and between 8-9" at widest point
Dracaena braunii aka lucky bamboo
no lights, get very filtered sun from window
no ferts
no fuana



Incidentally all this tanks are in the same room. Lucky bamboo bowl was photographed from the couch.. from there the bubble bowl is just next to the couch on an end table on the left. Cookie jar is at a right diagonal, and lantern vase a left diagonal on right and left walls. There is also a 10g (standard flat glass sadly) tank o the book shelf just one shelf up from photo... yeh I have mts (multi tank syndrome)


I've been eyeing this but trying very hard to curb my spending.. did I mention I have mts? 10 tanks already.. don't need more...


----------



## smug vic (Apr 3, 2015)

AquaAurora said:


> 1g(? ish) Shallow bowl about 4" high and between 8-9" at widest point
> Dracaena braunii aka lucky bamboo
> no lights, get very filtered sun from window
> no ferts
> ...


How long have you been growing this bamboo and did you do anything to make some of the twist. looks pretty awesome.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

smug vic said:


> How long have you been growing this bamboo and did you do anything to make some of the twist. looks pretty awesome.


It came twisted (I think i got them at Lowes) and have a straight bottom on them which were cut to use elsewhere. Had them.. a bit over a month nearly 2 months now. Sadly some have developed a bacteria infection that pretty much dooms the plant (stock turns yellow) not sure if it will spread to the otters and eventually kill them all or not.. time will tell.


----------



## lotsalotls (Jun 18, 2014)

2 gallon low tech cookie jar.

Substrate:
Thin layer of red clay, capped with topsoil, capped with blasting sand
Ferts/co2:
Flourish every once in awhile
Light:
10 watt 6500k cfl in a desk lamp.
Filter:
FX-200 canister filter
Heater:
none (for now)
Flora:
Monte carlo, fissidens, pearlweed, crypt undulata, AR mini, random moss and duckweed that snuck in
Fauna:
Cherry shrimp

Journal here (more pictures): http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=881833


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Going to have a new bubble bowl (if it doesn't break in transit *knock on wood*) and curved vase set up in a month or so, will post photos once bowl arrives.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm crossing my fingers that the bowl arrives safely!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

This is the reason I started this thread. It took long enough to get the darn thing planted. Well, part of it was looking for inspiration and the other part was waiting for the plants. 

Here goes-







Pond soil with gravel cap
Found lake rock
Spider wood branch
Aqualighter Nano LED on 6 hours in the evening (makes for a nice afternoon-night light in the bathroom )
Tiger lotus (hopefully it does not completely melt)
Lindernia rotundifolia
Alternanthera reinickii 'Roseafolia'
Staurogyne repens
Bucephalandra 'Brownie purple'
Weeping moss
Brazilian pennywort
Salvinia
Marimo

Ok, the pico version of the light is showing on this photo from 2 days ago, but I changed to the nano version when it arrived in the mail yesterday. 

Thanks to all those people who showed off their tanks prior to this post. 
And to new readers of this thread, if you have a planted cylinder show it off!


----------



## LionelC (Feb 27, 2014)

This is an IKEA vase, The light is a modified cheap aluminum one from wallmart with a 65K bulb.

The last picture shows the overall, it started with lava rock, but I switched to dirt with a sand cap.

I have a slim line hobs rated at 10 gallons, the vase has a little over 5 gallons of water. 

The shade was from hobby lobby, and the twine wrapped around the base and top was from hobby lobby also.

LionelC


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello *LionelC*.
That is an awesome vase-tank-lamp. How long gave you had it? Any issues with algae at the top of the glass?


----------



## LionelC (Feb 27, 2014)

Daisy Mae said:


> Hello *LionelC*.
> That is an awesome vase-tank-lamp. How long gave you had it? Any issues with algae at the top of the glass?


Thanks for the complement. All my friends that come by my house always ask about it. 

I have had some algae build up on the filter outlet as the light is close to the filter. As far as on the glass I have a little but I am dosing excel and it is getting better as the plants grow more. It has been set up with the dirt/sand for a couple months now. 

I do weekly water changes and cleaning to help keep the algae at bay, along with some snails. 

I am thinking of adding cherry shrimp and CPD, but I want it to be more established, maybe in another moth or two.

LionelC


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

That's great, LionelC, glad you're having success with it!
Hope the shrimp and CPD turns out well for you. I really like the RCSs and plan on populating this vase with it eventually. Once the plants take off and the bacteria are well established anyway. Gotta grow that biofilm!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

This thread should not be allowed to languish on the back pages of the forums!

Updated scape in Magnus' 2-3g bubble bowl:
  


8g bubble bowl is a jungle now (really need to go in ad trim the water sprite!)



2.5g vase dhg has had some die off but has new growth, coffeefolia all have new leaves started.


Will post new photos of the cookie jar and 2g lantern vase later.


----------



## 600rr (Nov 18, 2011)

Here's mine from a few years back...


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

600rr said:


> Here's mine from a few years back...


Simple, but nice! Did you replant it?

He he, just noticed the filter. Same one I use for these projects.


----------



## 600rr (Nov 18, 2011)

Ya it's got a new do. The betta lasted a couple of years, after he died, the vase was neglected and overrun with myrio, then riccia, then java moss, then mosquito larva lol.

Haven't gotten around take any pictures of it yet.



Daisy Mae said:


> Simple, but nice! Did you replant it?
> 
> He he, just noticed the filter. Same one I use for these projects.


----------



## milbran220 (Jul 18, 2014)

jarjarstinks said:


> I work in a laboratory and found this old glass Pyrex cylinder which I cleaned up and set up as a 2 gallon planted tank with betta, now displayed in my cubicle.
> 
> View attachment 506602


----------



## wastewater (Apr 5, 2010)

Daisy Mae said:


> So, please post if you have a cylinder with plants and water! Dimensions, flora and fauna lists also requested.





Bare bottom 3gal cookie jar, 25w visitherm heater, java fern, anubias nana, marimo, 30% water changes twice a week, ambient lighting from light spill, big box 16oz cup betta. Simple, easy, enjoyable.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

wastewater said:


> Bare bottom 3gal cookie jar, 25w visitherm heater, java fern, anubias nana, marimo, 30% water changes twice a week, ambient lighting from light spill, big box 16oz cup betta. Simple, easy, enjoyable.


Well that's a neat way of doing it! The temp probe is even disguised by the houseplant pot. I'm guessing the ambient light is quite decent as the plants look healthy.


----------



## wastewater (Apr 5, 2010)

Light levels seem to be favorable for these species (although growth is slow, always have new growth, and no algae issues). Probably not ideal for light demanding plants and/or setting up a really nice scape (especially like some of the pictures posted in your thread). Having a bit of space between two existing set-ups (which are throwing out a lot of light) worked out well for this 'on the cheap & free photons' jar.


----------



## boothie (Dec 20, 2015)

These are my two 10" diameter, 20" tall cylinder vase picos. Still pending receipt of more plants to make them more lush looking. Currently in vase 1 I have: 
Flora: hornwort(back), bacopa caroliniana(back), cryptocoryne undulata red (middle), staurogyne repens (front), various moss. Fauna: Amano shrimp (one berried and will be trying to salt water morph the larvae), Golden Inca Mystery Snails (recently laid a clutch of eggs) and many, many, many Painted Fire Red Dwarf Shrimp (Neocaridina davidi). Substrate: CaribSea EchoComplete, CaribSea Tahitian Moon Sand, Black lava rocks.

In vase 2 I have: Flora: GoldenLloydellia (back), hornwort (back), Vesuvious Sword (mid-back), Anubias Lanceolata (middle), Christmass moss (on slate), Fissidens fontanus (on slate). Fauna: a couple of nerite snails, malaysian trumpet snails and Macrobrachium lamarrei aka Indian Whisker Shrimp. I have tried adding mystery snails in this one, they start sliming and retracting - they don't like it. All things are the same - water, plants, substrate except for the slate tile. I'll be adding more background plants once received.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

@AquaAurora 
The lucky bamboo, does it curl like that naturally? It is so pretty.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Oh, wow! @boothie those are pretty big vases! Very nice.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Nordic said:


> @*AquaAurora*
> The lucky bamboo, does it curl like that naturally? It is so pretty.


The curled stocks are grown that way with help from humans limiting light to force growth where they want it..I think some people may also use wire while stocks are thin to form them.
How Are Lucky Bamboo Spirals Created?
How to Curl Your Lucky Bamboo | DoItYourself.com


If left to its own they typically grow straight- in the direction of their light source. 
My 2.5g with regular lucky bamboo rooted in the tank (ignore the curled stock in planter on the right):


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Its a shame then, I'd imagine the bamboo will grow straight shoots off the curls.
But still, a very interesting creation. Remnds me of that guy that makes the cool furniture by planting, pruning and bending plum trees.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Nordic said:


> Its a shame then, I'd imagine the bamboo will grow straight shoots off the curls.
> But still, a very interesting creation. Remnds me of that guy that makes the cool furniture by planting, pruning and bending plum trees.


Yes, shoots left alone on a curled stock also grow straight.


----------



## jackychun (Feb 12, 2016)

When I have some spare stalks of cacomba and an empty Choya bottle. Then it came to an cylinder low tech planted bottle. [emoji16]














































May be I would try to put some Cherry Shrimps in. [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

8g jumbo bubble bowl before I thinned out the water sprite add N. Taiwan (anyone want the trimmings?)


3g bubble bowl, philodendron is growing nicely (sorry its a little blurry)


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

Loving this thread. I have a 2 gallon glass vase and you all are giving me ideas.


----------



## ibebian (Jan 11, 2016)

I love all of these! What soil are you all using? Do you find issues when not using filtration or some kind of circulation?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Rescaped my 2g cookie jar yesterday. Anubias:marble (aka pinto), golden, and nana. Also stuffed my bolbitis (aka African water fern) behind the driftwood and the usual salvinia minima.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> 8g jumbo bubble bowl before I thinned out the water sprite add N. Taiwan (anyone want the trimmings?)


Lol! Good thing Bettas like to be squished. Even though there is no space to swim, I noticed your Betta is too fast to be photographed clearly. You would think he would be stuck like a pressed flower.

Bump:


AquaAurora said:


> Rescaped my 2g cookie jar yesterday. Anubias:marble (aka pinto), golden, and nana. Also stuffed my bolbitis (aka African water fern) behind the driftwood and the usual salvinia minima.


I love what you did with the cookie jar (and I am coveting your anubias pinto). Are you filtering the jar? If not, what is your water change schedule like? What heater do you use?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Varmint said:


> Lol! Good thing Bettas like to be squished. Even though there is no space to swim, I noticed your Betta is too fast to be photographed clearly. You would think he would be stuck like a pressed flower.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> I love what you did with the cookie jar (and I am coveting your anubias pinto). Are you filtering the jar? If not, what is your water change schedule like? What heater do you use?


He likes to swim the outer perimeter and is always on the move, plants may get dense but they grows more up towards the center to get more light instead of pushing out against the glass too much. I end up having to thin out the tank simply because I cannot get enough of the water surface cleared away to feed (covered in water sprite and n. Taiwan).
Thank you ^^ Yes I have a sponge filter hidden behind the driftwood, as well as a heater. I have a cobalt mini 10 watt heater hooked up to an azoo palm micro controller as the heater is a constant on style. I'd get a hydro theo adjustable heater instead if I could do things over. But I figure I have the heater controller so might as well keep on using it.


----------



## ibebian (Jan 11, 2016)

AquaAurora said:


> He likes to swim the outer perimeter and is always on the move, plants may get dense but they grows more up towards the center to get more light instead of pushing out against the glass too much. I end up having to thin out the tank simply because I cannot get enough of the water surface cleared away to feed (covered in water sprite and n. Taiwan).
> Thank you ^^ Yes I have a sponge filter hidden behind the driftwood, as well as a heater. I have a cobalt mini 10 watt heater hooked up to an azoo palm micro controller as the heater is a constant on style. I'd get a hydro theo adjustable heater instead if I could do things over. But I figure I have the heater controller so might as well keep on using it.




Is it possible to do a jar without a filter or circulation? Does the standing water become an issue, even if densely planted?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

ibebian said:


> Is it possible to do a jar without a filter or circulation? Does the standing water become an issue, even if densely planted?


Yes it is possible. The 2.5g with lucky bamboo was filtered until recently and my double tail half moon betta boy did fine in there, potions and lucky bamboo sucked up all the ammonia. For bettas it's not an issue as they come to the surface to breath, but I am unsure how other fish would do in the low oxygen environment during lights off time (though most species need larger tanks than these jars/vases provide). Some people have kept shrimp in filter less tanks that are densely planted and well aged before adding shrimp.
Worst thing to happen with no filter is a bit of bio film on the surface (looks like a fsint oil slick.


----------

